

".NET is all about dashboards" or "Where is the open source in .NET"? - maslam
http://www.bilalaslam.com/net-is-all-about-dashboards-or-where-is-the-open-source-in-net/

======
kenjackson
There's a reason there are so many dashboard ads in MSDN magazine. Enterprise
devs are one of the few classes of devs that actually pay for dev software.

MSDN ads cost money. So the only people who post ads are those people that can
make a return on investment. Open source dev tools generally don't have a
substantial income.

~~~
maslam
Yeah that makes sense. Also I think management is obsessed with data these
days (and to some people that means charts </g>)

